# Finished Painting Airborne Now What Wax Or Clearcoat



## mtnbikeman (Aug 22, 2016)

I need some advice. This airborne was in need of repaint when I got it it was painted black runs everywhere. The hinge has been welded shut and the only original parts are the frame fork and chainring that had been welded to an eighties aluminium crank arm. So I have finished painting and was hoping someone could tell my next best approach. Is it wax, a flat clearcoat or nothing at all.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 22, 2016)

Not a thing. looking good!


----------

